# DLP went bad so went Projector (finished product)



## Rick72 (Dec 13, 2011)

As said in the subject, my 56" DLP went bad so I decided on a projector. Went with the Panny AE4000U and couldn't be happier. Screen is 106". Projector is ceiling mount about 14ft away. Picture is awesome!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What screen did you choose?


----------



## Rick72 (Dec 13, 2011)

Accuscreen sound screen matte white


----------

